# CVT issues?



## cmhj2000 (Feb 12, 2009)

Have heard of and read of a few 08 Rogues having issues with the CVT. Seems to be related mostly with the 4WD 08s. Does anyone here know of issues with any of the 09s and 08 FWD models?

TIA


----------

